# UPnP conflict in Router Logs?



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Are thes conflicts harmless?

I noticed many entries in the logs referring UPnP conflicts. I wonder if this occurring because a few of the receivers have auto configured for the same audio port and STB Svc Port.

This receiver referenced is the H21-100. I see other entries referring to other receivers as well.

Log reported by D-Link DIR 825. I took off the WAN IP number and replaced it with the words WAN IP. It's not the IP of the router so I wasn't sure if that should be posted publically.

I am also surprised to see 255.255.255.255 reported as opposed to 255.255.255.0, the normal subnet mask.

This is on a DECA system so evidently some of these events are not isolated from the router.

Everything is working so how bad it could be?

For example:

[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27162 <-> 192.168.0.113:27162 TCP 'B8A242B' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27161 <-> 192.168.0.113:27161 TCP 'B8A242A' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27162 <-> 192.168.0.113:27162 TCP 'B8A242B' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27161 <-> 192.168.0.113:27161 TCP 'B8A242A' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27162 <-> 192.168.0.113:27162 TCP 'B8A242B' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27161 <-> 192.168.0.113:27161 TCP 'B8A242A' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27162 <-> 192.168.0.113:27162 TCP 'B8A242B' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27161 <-> 192.168.0.113:27161 TCP 'B8A242A' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27162 <-> 192.168.0.113:27162 TCP 'B8A242B' 
[WARN] Sun May 23 16:03:56 2010 UPnP conflict with existing entry 255.255.255.255 <-> WAN IP:27161 <-> 192.168.0.113:27161 TCP 'B8A242A'


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

It seems like the only receiver that is not referenced this way it the HR20-700 which has different ports assigned for STB SVC and audio port. The other 3 receivers have the same ports auto assigned for 27162, 27163.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Bump,

Can anyone speculate as to what these entries are about? Again I find it odd that the only receiver that never is listed like this with the uPnp conflicts has different ports assigned for network services. 

I will try to assign them all different ones later.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Let me ask a question:

Are you having a network problem? Are any of your DVR's not performing as expected?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Upnp is a very dirty brute force architecture. The reason you are seeing errors in your log is because the similar DTV boxes are all requesting to use the same ports to establish connections to the outside world (other side of the NAT). In theory the boxes should request to use another port and you won't have any problems. I don't think DTV uses any of those ports functionality currently so even if something isn't working you still won't notice any problems. 

Personally I disable Upnp whenever I can on my routers/firewalls. If something needs special ports setup to get into my network, I want to know about it and manually configure them. Upnp was designed for people who don't want to read a page of instructions to setup port forwarding on their routers to get certain things to work.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I also disable UPnP on my Linksys wireless router as it interferes with my work VPN and serves no useful purpose for me.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

dettxw said:


> I also disable UPnP on my Linksys wireless router as it interferes with my work VPN and serves no useful purpose for me.


Yes, upnp has a lot of compatibility problems.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Let me ask a question:
> 
> Are you having a network problem? Are any of your DVR's not performing as expected?


Everything is working great. However I am emailed a full router log a couple times a day, thanks to these conflicts and the Nintendo Wii constantly connecting and disconnecting as part of their Wii Connect service. It's not a big deal.



ffemtreed said:


> Upnp is a very dirty brute force architecture. The reason you are seeing errors in your log is because the similar DTV boxes are all requesting to use the same ports to establish connections to the outside world (other side of the NAT). In theory the boxes should request to use another port and you won't have any problems. I don't think DTV uses any of those ports functionality currently so even if something isn't working you still won't notice any problems.
> 
> Personally I disable Upnp whenever I can on my routers/firewalls. If something needs special ports setup to get into my network, I want to know about it and manually configure them. Upnp was designed for people who don't want to read a page of instructions to setup port forwarding on their routers to get certain things to work.


I think when I had the boxes hardwired I had set up port forwarding for each individual box. In the DECA conversion process, my router reset to factory defaults. I didn't set it up again and just took the default ports that each one got.

So if I disable Upnp, it shouldn't' effect other programs like Vuze that I set up port forwarding up for, correct?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I set up port forwarding for 3 of my 4 boxes and set up the network services with manual ports so they all have unique port assignments. The code went from 5000 to 5001 on the 3 with the conflict. It had already been code 5001 on the first box. I wonder what the difference is between 5000 and 5001, perhaps just that 5001 was setup manually.

I left uPnP enabled on the D-Link DIR 825. I'll report if this clears out the conflicts. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

One of the problems with these report functions built into various devices is that frequently the information is useless.

If you aren't having any issues with your dvr's... ignore it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> One of the problems with these report functions built into various devices is that frequently the information is useless.
> 
> If you aren't having any issues with your dvr's... ignore it.


You're right, of course. I was also thinking the router was getting hung up on the conflicts and could sacrifice other networking performance with regards to other devices as a result.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

For the record, Port Forwarding in the router to unique ports and manual assignments of those ports in the "Network Services" configuration screen did in fact result in the elimination of the upnp conflicts.


----------

